# Designing Tool Chest



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am in process of designing a tool chest for my hand tools that I can place on my bench top but I would also want to be able to bring it with me if need be, similar concept to the one in the photo below.









My plan is to have a place to put all my tools (not just tossed in a drawer) so they don't get damaged when moving the chest around.


















My problem that I am running into is trying to figure out the dimensions of each drawer to allow enough room for all the tools I have now and I will be getting in the future, without going to big. If I owned all the tools I was going to store, it would be easy to lay them out and just go by that but its kind of hard to without knowing the dimensions of the tools.

Any Tips, Suggestions, Ideas is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Our third or fourth year Carpentry apprenticeship exam was a case very similar to your first photo.

I believe I have the plan for it and will post a photo or two and could email you the plan if you like - it would be a start for you for sizes, etc.

I built it in 1979 or 1980 and never put a finish on it or used it to hold tools. It sits in my office and I have some valuables in it.

My shop is on my farm, and I don't carry any tools to sites anymore.


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dimensions or the plans would be a nice start, it would at least give me a idea of where to start. Is the only reason why you don't use your tool chest because your in the shop most the time or was it the design?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

No, I just don't carry my finishing tools to site. I was framing when I built the chest, then went to finishing, but had my truck outfitted for all my tools, so the chest would have been another thing to haul around. I like the look of it in my office, and it stores some valuable papers and old collectable magazines.

I still have quite a few of my apprenticeship "exams", always thought they were too nice to use on site, or somebody would steal them…


----------



## trydntru (Jan 15, 2012)

When I built my toolbox, the biggest regret was the depth,or lack therof, of the drawers. When you think your deep enough, add a quater of an inch.


----------



## jc066 (Feb 14, 2009)

Justin, 
I had a similar dilemma with my work tools, although not WW tools I do work in a Jet engine facility and there is a strong "Tool Control" culture that is along the same lines as what you are describing.

I use a duel color closed cell foam( red on the bottom uncut and black on top where the tool sits in) but the best stuff is just plain closed cell camping foamy and not the egg carton stuff. It's cheap but a dab or two in the corners and near the cut and it will look good.

Jon


----------

